# Lincoln City, Oregon?



## SpiritSeeker (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know about squating in Lincoln City Oregon? Im heading up there at the beginning of August and I hope there are places to camp. If anyone has been there let me know. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 18, 2009)

if you ride a skateboard lincoln city would be a badass place to spend a few weeks... last i was there you could camp in the woods adjacent to the park


----------



## ben-david (Aug 7, 2009)

Out by Pacific City (Yachats?) there are some really cool free cabins that you gotta hike a few miles to, right on that cliff, awesome.


----------



## thunderson5 (Aug 10, 2009)

free cabins really how long can you stay what do they have once you get there how do you find them


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 24, 2010)

ben-david said:


> Out by Pacific City (Yachats?) there are some really cool free cabins that you gotta hike a few miles to, right on that cliff, awesome.


 
I know I'm totally reviving this thread, but does anyone have any info on these cabins? Sounds sooo awesome..I've never even heard of free cabins though, unless he means abandoned? Google has not been helpful in this matter.
-Christopher


----------



## macks (Mar 24, 2010)

I would let that issue die, I don't know about those cabins but I imagine that if I did I would be VERY pissed off if the information was posted on the internet. Don't blow it up yo!


----------



## Henry Holyoak Lightcap (Apr 3, 2010)

Not the kind of beach you might expect it to be. Its windy and cloudy and its at least mildly cold most of the year.


----------

